# Job & Converting Visa Options...



## MyZeRy3216

*I just moved to Japan and I'm on a Tourist Visa but having been hitting some trouble thus far w/ converting to a Working or Sponsored Visa... seemingly, most places aren't interested in dealing w/ the governmental hassle and paperwork/etc. Otherwise, I'd prolly have a good prospect or job or two. 

From my best knowledge, without a B.A. it's pretty hard to setup a job ahead of time for a Expat...which would constitute a Working Visa, more or less.

The ONLY pragmatic approach I'm finding is that being a native english speaking person... a school will eventually go to bat for me either around the 90day mark to convert the visa or even ahead of time.

Basically, I'm asking if anybody had A.) any leads of careers and/or places that they think would "go to bat for me" and B.) is leaving the country around the 90day mark, JUST to come right back in... the only pragmatic & realistic approach?


PLEASE ONLY CONSTRUCTIVE ADVICE/COMMENTARY... DOMO ARIGATO.*


----------



## larabell

MyZeRy3216 said:


> The ONLY pragmatic approach I'm finding is that being a native english speaking person... a school will eventually go to bat for me either around the 90day mark to convert the visa or even ahead of time.


It used to be that you could only receive a working visa to enter Japan if you were not already in Japan. That necessitated leaving and re-entering. I've heard/read recently that Immigration is less strict on that point now and that they will allow a tourist visa to be converted to a working visa. But I haven't seen anything in writing to that effect, so if that's an important issue for you, you should contact Immigration. You could probably go in and tell them that someone has approached you to work for them and you'd like to know whether your temporary visa can be converted -- you might want to be a bit careful with the wording because, technically, as a tourist you're not supposed to be looking for a job at all.

Also, you will need to enter Japan with a valid working visa *before* you start working. It's not a matter of waiting "until the 90 day mark". If you start work while you're still here on a temporary visa and Immigration finds out, you could be banned from entering (even as a tourist) Japan for up to 5 years.

I hope you consider that "constructive" ;-)...


----------



## uchiwa

It is no longer necessary to leave Japan to process a working visa, but that may not be your major stumbling block. 

I take it from your post that you don't have a degree? (sorry if I've misunderstood this point, or if you are already aware of the following information). Without a degree, or 3+ years experience in the field you plan to work in, you do not meet the minimum educational requirements for a working visa. Even if you are in Japan and you do find a school that wants to hire you, Immigration will not grant the visa unless you meet one of the above requirements.

If you have 3 years' teaching experience and documentation to prove it, then Immigration may grant you a visa but it's not guaranteed.

You are right that a lot of places these days don't want to sponsor visas. If you do have the 3 years of work experience as above, don't waste time applying to anywhere that says "proper visa required".

If you don't have that much work experience or a degree, I am afraid you are probably looking at having to leave Japan when your 90 days are up. If your money is holding out you can probably come back in after leaving Japan for a few days but be prepared for some questioning from Immigration about the back-to-back visits and don't mention job hunting to them at any stage.


----------

